# Paint Bright Studios



## PaintBrightStudios (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi, I would like to promote my website Paint Bright Studios
Just started to set it up couple of months back.
Feel free to comment for any improvement suggestions.
Thanks.


----------



## HikinMike (Jul 27, 2014)

Were are you located? I don't see that on your site.

If you're trying to get clients via the search engines (Google, Bing Yahoo, etc), then you need to read my SEO for the Photographer link in my sig. You have some issues there.


----------



## AceCo55 (Jul 28, 2014)

I think you have a branding issue. You have a bright, colorful logo on your "About Us" and "Contact" page. It is also used in your watermark ... BUT it is not integrated into your website. You have a floral/flowery logo element on your pages.

You seem to be trying to be all things to all people - not usually a recipe for success. Maybe limit the types of photography you really want to be involved in.

Not a particularly fast loading site.

About Us page:  "Paint, is another term for the word color." ... ????? I may well be ignorant, but I haven't heard that!
                      " ... whether for events, photoshoot, product photography, and anything under the sun." ... ANYTHING!!
Contact Us page:  "We cover anything." ... ANYTHING?

Portfolio pages: You seem to be wasting about 20% of horizontal screen space with that "blank" area on the right. You photos are jammed into the central element.
When I clicked on a photo I couldn't find any way to get back to the category (other than using my browser back button)

You don't seem to have enough photos in your portfolio categories. You have two photos in the "Corporate Events" category that I would delete - not good examples.

Scenery:  An odd category name. Not sure an 'empty mall' would fall under this category

Commercial Photography:  "We take shots to create exceptional images because we feel the accomplishment in your business success."  ????? What does that mean?

Random Art:   ????? Get rid of these. They are NOT a good advertisement for your skills/vision. Backside of a swan in flat light? An ash tray - I couldn't stretch my creative imagination enough to think this was "Art".


----------

